# Mon macbook ne reconnait plus ma livebox



## Oyoel (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu beau chercher sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. J'ai déménagé, j'ai donc bougé ma livebox et l'ai mise dans mon nouvel appart, celle-ci fonctionne correctement puisque mon téléphone s'y connecte sans problème. Mais cette livebox sur laquelle je connectais mon mac automatiquement et qui a gardé le même nom dans les paramètre airport n'accepte plus mon macbook.

Je m'explique, quand je clique sur le réseau livebox, j'ai tantôt une demande de mot de passe, dans ce cas là je rentre la clef wep/wpa mais ça ne fonctionne pas, ça me dit que le temps de connexion à été dépassé, et tantôt lorsque je sélection le réseau, rien ne se passe, c'est comme-ci je n'avais pas cliqué.

Je ne comprend pas, car jusqu'à présent, tout fonctionnait parfaitement...  Je précise que ça ne vient pas de mon modem pusiqu'il fonctionne nickel et mon tel s'y connecte sans souci. Bref, j'espère pouvoir régler ce problème rapidement avec votre aide. merci d'avance !


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Avril 2012)

Bon, c'est bateau, mais as tu pensé au bouton "Association" ?


----------



## Oyoel (30 Avril 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bon, c'est bateau, mais as tu pensé au bouton "Association" ?



Oui, mais cela vient du mac car lorsque j'essaye de m'y connecter, lorsque ce n'est pas airport qui refuse de prendre en compte mon clic, il me renvoit vers la fenêtre de la clef wep continuellement, alors que je tape le bon code


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2012)

Parce que la LiveBox refuse la connexion si l'adresse MAC du mac n'est plus dans sa mémoire comme un ordinateur autorisé à se connecter.

Il faut refaire la procédure d'association (appuyer sur le bouton Association sous la LIveBox) et connecter le Mac en saisissant la clé WEP. La liveBox enregistrera alors l'identifiant du Mac (son adresse MAC) et autorisera les connexions suivantes


----------



## allo34 (30 Avril 2012)

bonjour, ou alors peut etre qu'il faut que tu ressaisisses tes codes identifiants de la livebox. Pour celà, quand tu ouvres une page internet tu tape 192.168.1.1, tu te connectes à ta livebox, les identifiant par defaut sont admin pour le login et le mot de passe, ensuite tu vas ds internet sur la gauche, et là tu verifie que ton identifiant et ton mot de passe sont tjs enregistré, 

j'espere que je me suis bien exprimé !! bon courage !!


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut refaire la procédure d'association (appuyer sur le bouton Association sous la LIveBox)



Sur ma live Box qui a deux ans il n'est plus nécessaire de faire cette procédure. d'ailleurs le bouton a disparu


----------



## cha1113 (14 Avril 2013)

bonjour a tous ! 

Je me permet de reconduire ce post car il traite de la même chose (à peu de choses près...). 
Voila l'étendu du problème : 
Vendredi : ok soucis internet marche dans toute la maison. 
Samedi matin : plus d'Internet sur les deux ordinateurs portables, l'ordinateur fixe de lune des chambre et seul l'Internet de l'ordinateur branché a la la livebox fonctionnait. 
Samedi : Mon père appelle notre opérateur (SFR) qui trouve la solution (ce n'était rien de grave juste un petit dysfonctionnement). Bref tous les ordis ré fonctionnent excepté le mien !!! 
Ainsi : dans les réseaux le nom de ma livebox apparaît mais quand j'essaie de me connecter rien n'y fait il me dit mot de passe incorrect (alors que le mot de passe n'a pas changé et que tous les ordis se sont connectés automatiquement). Bref du coup je ne sais pas quoi faire (car mon père ne s'y connaît pas du tout en Mac...) voila j'espère avoir ete claire... 

Merci d'avance à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 tu parles de SFR, et de Livebox... Livebox c'est Orange.

Est-ce que tu choisis le bon réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles ?

Car, si la clé de sécurité du réseau n'a pas été modifiée, lorsque tu choisis le bon réseau, la connexion devrait être automatique, parce que la clé de sécurité (le mot de passe) est enregistré dans l'ordi.

Donne quelques informations complémentaires bien précises, s'il te plait : le mdp a-t-il été modifié, etc...

Quel est ton modèle d'ordi, quel OS ?


----------



## HenryP (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Je me permets d'intervenir dans la discussion et donner mon avis.
Lorsque l'on change de ligne (adsl), il faut remettre la Livebox à zéro (départ usine) en appuyant le "Reset".
Auparavant, relier la box au Mac en filaire, suivre les instructions, en général il faut trois minute pour configurer et obtenir internet. 
Une fois internet, toujours en filaire, configurer le Wifi à partir du Mac. Ne par oublier l'association à partir de l'enregistrement de la clé.
Pour ma part, j'ai changer cinq fois de routeur, actuellement je vient de me doter de la Livebox Play. Il n'y a rien à faire pour l'installation, tout est automatique, il suffit de la brancher, l'association sert pour associer le téléphone qui lui est dédié.
Voila, si ça peut servir


----------



## cha1113 (14 Avril 2013)

Re bonsoir Renaud31,

Tout d'abord merci pour ta reponse ! 
Oui le réseau est le bon c'est le meme sur tous les ordis. 
Non le mdp n'a pas été changé c'est le meme et c'est pour cela que les autres ordinateurs se sont automatiquement reconnectés à la livebox ! 
On a change depuis un moment de livebox et tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à présent... 
Mon ordi est un Mac OS X 10.6.8 

Je signale également que dans mes préférences systèmes ethernet n'est pas non plus reconnu...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Tu parles de Livebox, mais Livebox c'est Orange, pas SFR.

Donc je suppose que tu veux parler de... la box.

Si tu te connectes par câble Ethernet à la box, as-tu accès à Internet ?

Peux-tu donner les infos suivantes, quand tu es connectée par Ethernet :

Préf système / réseau :

Sélectionne Ethernet à gauche.

Adresse IP  :

Sous-réseau : 

Routeur : 

Serveurs DNS :


----------



## cha1113 (14 Avril 2013)

Mon nom de réseau est SFR 

Justement il ne détecte pas ethernet .. 
La configuration automatique etait DHCP donc on ne peut rien inscrire dans adresse IP, sous réseau et routeur. en revacanche, devant le serveur DNS il y a une barre vide (non remplie)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Si la connexion Ethernet fonctionne, en DHCP les champs se remplissent automatiquement, car les infos sont envoyées par la box à l'ordi.

Quand tu dis il ne détecte pas Ethernet, c'est à dire ?

Couleur de Ethernet dans préf système : rouge, jaune, vert ?

As-tu essayé avec un autre câble ?

Important : clique sur "Appliquer" en bas à droite, si le bouton n'est pas grisé.


----------



## cha1113 (14 Avril 2013)

le voyant est rouge. non par contre jai pas de cable...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Il est toujours plus logique de vérifier que ça fonctionne bien en Ethernet, avant de s'occuper du wifi.

Passons au wifi.

Il faut faire 2 choses :

- vérifier que le filtrage par adresse MAC n'est pas activé dans la box.
S'il est activé, chercher chez SFR les infos pour se connecter quand le filtrage est activé.

- que le filtrage soit activé ou pas, tu vas supprimer entièrement la configuration actuelle de cette connexion wifi dans l'ordi, pour la re-créer "toute propre".


Fais exactement et intégralement ceci :

1. Se munir du nom exact du réseau, et de la clé de sécurité du réseau.

2. Désactiver le wifi de l'ordi

3. Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (la sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

4. Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

5. Activer le wifi

6. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

7. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


NB : si la clé de sécurité n'est pas demandée, c'est qu'on a oublié une suppression dans Trousseaux d'accès : ---> il faut recommencer l'opération.


----------



## cha1113 (14 Avril 2013)

je ne trouve pas l'onglet application ? !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

Ah non c'est bon excuse moi jai cherche dans le Spotlight

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Je pense avoir tout bien fait mais il me répète mot de passe incorrect alors que tout le monde est en ce moment meme connecté à internet...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

Par contre je viens de remarquer quelques chose : Lorsque je rentre mon mdp et qu'il "réfléchit" sur la colonne de gauche dans l'onglet AirPort est ecrit "Aucune adresse IP" puis apres c'est a nouveau ecrit "activé" comme en temps normal


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

As-tu vérifié dans la box si le filtrage par adresse MAC est activé ou non ?

Puisque wiif est "activé", quelles sont les paramètres de la connexion : 

Sélectionne Airport à gauche.

Adresse IP :

Sous-réseau : 

Routeur : 

Serveurs DNS :


----------

